# Nose roller for 54" deck



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm wondering if anybody out there knows if a nose roller can be added or if it is offered by Sears for the 54" deck on the GT5000?


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I thought they were standard equipment on all 54" decks. They are on the GT6K. Check your local Sears, they usually have the nose roller in stock.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link where they talked about and sixchows posted the part numbers for the nose roller.


nose roller


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's the installation instructions. You can compare mounting tabs and see if will fit.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=5354>


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

I ordered the part from Sears PartsDirect today. Took the information from another GT listed on Sears website that comes with the nose roller and compared diagrams from it and my tractor and it should be a simple install.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Tom

Be sure to check that the plastic roller can actually rotate on the shaft. I returned about 4 of these kits due to warped rollers that couldn't turn freely before I finally got one that could. This was about 2-3 years ago, and they may have corrected the problem.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Tom
> 
> Be sure to check that the plastic roller can actually rotate on the shaft. I returned about 4 of these kits due to warped rollers that couldn't turn freely before I finally got one that could. This was about 2-3 years ago, and they may have corrected the problem. *


Thanks for the heads up, Sixchows! Hopefully it won't present an issue, but if it does at least I'll be aware ahead of time.

Put another coat of wax on the baby today (hit 60 degrees) and cleared out the garage to some extent. It's amazing how much crap one accumulates over time.


----------

